# Tobacco Plants.. 22 different types



## kycountry

NO MONEY up front, you pay when they are ready to ship.

I'm taking orders for tobacco plants that will be ready beginning May first through early June. I have limited space to start them, so they are first come first serve. About 30 plants of most types is all I can sell.. rest is for personal use! 

Make your own bug spray, smokes, or chew! Works great for Mites on chicken and garden pests! Growing and drying instructions will be included!!

1-9 plants are $3 each
10-19 plants are $2.50 each
20 and over are $2 each
All prices are Plus shipping

If you need help choosing a type, I can help! 

Types I grow:
Gold Dollar
Yellow Twist Bud
Harrow Velvet
Virginia Bright Leaf
Tennesse Red Leaf
Izmir Ozbis
Ky 8635
Tosoua
Pennsylvania Red Leaf
Havana Long Red Leaf
Havana 608
Connecticut Shade Leaf
Connecticut Broad Leaf
Wisconsin Seed Leaf
Lancaster Seed Leaf
Florida Sumatra
Glessnor
Criollo 98
Long Red
Catterton 
Maryland 609
Ky 204LC Hybred


----------



## oth47

Put me down for about a dozen..probably Va Bright.


----------



## buck 01

Ill take about 5 plants. Don't care what kind. Something I can chew.
You can text or call me when ready. Will pm you my number.


----------



## MDKatie

I grew up in Southern MD which was tobacco country, so I think it'd be neat to grow some! I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland now. What would be a good variety? I would assume the Maryland 609 maybe, but know know what they say about assuming! 

I just want to try a few plants (maybe 5?) for fun. We don't smoke or chew, I just want something that looks neat in the garden, or maybe I"ll use it to barter. We've got sandy soil, if that matters. Thanks!


----------



## smit747

I would like about 6 plants, something for bug spray and also smokeable
or 2 different kinds if 1 won't work for both.


----------



## kycountry

Most of these types are duel purpose. Some of them are Turkish tobacco and are milder used as a blending tobacco to mellow out some of the stronger ones.

I also have a few more types that I had forgot about, but these are selling FAST!!


----------



## MDKatie

kycountry, my friend would like to buy 4 plants. He wants something mild for smoking. Can you just add those to my order? He has the same growing conditions as I do. Thanks!


----------



## kycountry

MDKatie said:


> kycountry, my friend would like to buy 4 plants. He wants something mild for smoking. Can you just add those to my order? He has the same growing conditions as I do. Thanks!


Yes I can.. I'll save them for you. I'll also include blending and fermenting information to mellow out the tobacco more if needed!


----------



## sriston

I'd like to try growing some. I'd like a good variety for smoking, something mild. Maybe 6 plants, since I don't know what I'm doing yet, LOL. We are in southern Illinois. Can you put me down for six plants of whatever kind you think will do well for a beginner?


----------



## kycountry

Yes, I'll put you down for them. 

Tobacco plants are fairly easy to raise.. Starting the tiny seeds is the pain! We've had years of experience and still have trouble sometimes 


sriston said:


> I'd like to try growing some. I'd like a good variety for smoking, something mild. Maybe 6 plants, since I don't know what I'm doing yet, LOL. We are in southern Illinois. Can you put me down for six plants of whatever kind you think will do well for a beginner?


----------



## tbishop

I'd like 10 plants. Things that I'd consider- the more "original" the variety the more I'm interested. I also live pretty far north, so the more cold resistant the better. Those things may conflict so I bow to your judgement on what variety would be best suited for where I live. Thank you!


----------



## NY Jewel

I'd like 5 plants please. Light mellow type for smoking and cold hardy. Thanks!


----------



## Pheasant283

I would like 6 plants. Not sure what variety, I will let you decide. I live in a Northern reagion (South Dakota) if that helps. Thanks


----------



## lamina1982

I'd be interested in 4 plants. can these be grown inside year round or do they get too big? Insure on variety but something that would work for a cigar?? thanks


----------



## kycountry

lamina1982 said:


> I'd be interested in 4 plants. can these be grown inside year round or do they get too big? Insure on variety but something that would work for a cigar?? thanks


Some can be grown indoors, but they have a internal clock so to speak.. Most have a "days to maturity" and at that time, they begin to ripen or what we call "firing up".. The leaves will begin to turn yellow starting at the bottom of the plant.. If you are Priming them, you will take off the leaves as they fire up.. if you are stalk harvesting, you wait ,until more leaves are ripe.. Then you cut the stalk and hang it to cure.

Priming is better for cigar tobacco because of the quality of leaves needed for wrappers and binders.. You need thin leaves without flaws for this. I can include types that are world renowned for their cigar qualities along with instructions on curing, drying, and other related topics...


----------



## EarlsNan

We'd like 20 plants. Have no idea what would work best for us. We live on the Illinois/Wisconsin border. The guys would like to grow it to roll their own cigarettes. and they'd like a variety of types. Possibly 10 Izmir Ozbis and 5 each of two others? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## kycountry

EarlsNan said:


> We'd like 20 plants. Have no idea what would work best for us. We live on the Illinois/Wisconsin border. The guys would like to grow it to roll their own cigarettes. and they'd like a variety of types. Possibly 10 Izmir Ozbis and 5 each of two others? Any suggestions? Thanks!


 Virginia bright leaf, Virginia gold, or Md609 would make a good blend with the Izmir Ozbis... Maybe one a little stronger depending on smoking styles. The Izmir is a very mild smoke but has an unbelievable taste!


----------



## Yvonne

I'd like four plants. I"m in Texas so I'll let you pick . Thanks


----------



## EarlsNan

kycountry said:


> Virginia bright leaf, Virginia gold, or Md609 would make a good blend with the Izmir Ozbis... Maybe one a little stronger depending on smoking styles. The Izmir is a very mild smoke but has an unbelievable taste!



Thanks! Then make that 10 of the Izmir Ozbis and 5 each of the Virginia gold and the Virginia bright leaf.


----------



## Hollowdweller

kycountry said:


> Yes, I'll put you down for them.
> 
> Tobacco plants are fairly easy to raise.. Starting the tiny seeds is the pain! We've had years of experience and still have trouble sometimes


 
Which variety seems to have the best disease resistance. I live in WV if that makes a difference.

I don't smoke but thinking about just buying some for ornamental purposes.

Since they did away with the subsidy nobody grows it here anymore and I miss seeing the fields.


----------



## copperhead46

I would love to have 5 plants, something for making chew and maybe bug spray too. I live in N/E Oklahoma.
thank you


----------



## kycountry

Hollowdweller said:


> Which variety seems to have the best disease resistance. I live in WV if that makes a difference.
> 
> I don't smoke but thinking about just buying some for ornamental purposes.
> 
> Since they did away with the subsidy nobody grows it here anymore and I miss seeing the fields.


 The ky 204 hybrid will have the most resistance to tobacco diseases.. 
but there are several heirloom types that have some levels of resistance to most diseases..


----------



## 7thswan

Hi, I'd like to say this is very intersesting to me. I grew some last year just for fun and thought people would like to know it did grow well here in Michigan. Got as tall as me with flowers. I'll use it for bugs only, on my garden.


----------



## myminifarm

I'd like to try 6 plants, something for a full flavor cigarette what ever types you recommend, I'm in NY. Thank you


----------



## tbishop

tbishop said:


> I'd like 10 plants. Things that I'd consider- the more "original" the variety the more I'm interested. I also live pretty far north, so the more cold resistant the better. Those things may conflict so I bow to your judgement on what variety would be best suited for where I live. Thank you!


Would the Wisconsin seed leaf be the best bet for upper Minnesota?


----------



## Hollowdweller

*Want 4 KY 8635 and 2 Tenesee Red Leaf!*

Do I need to PM you or do I just post in this thread?


----------



## northeastcallin

Ill take 6 if youre still taking orders, I'm in ct so perhaps 3 of each of the ct varieties unless your suggest otherwise. I won't chew but all other uses are ideal.


----------



## mplatt4

I would like 20 plants of what ever you think would grow best in the missouri ozarks I have raised burley in missouri back in the 80;s so know a little about raising it. I want plants to blend to make a Pall Mall type flavor and any help you might have in the blending aging and drying of your types of tobacco thanks.


----------



## Amadioranch

Ill take 10 plants of whatever smoking type might grow well in the Arizona Desert. I know people do it so its not impossible.


----------



## tbishop

Is this still going to happen?


----------



## MDKatie

Hey kycountry, just wanted to check in and see if the tobacco is still on!


----------



## smit747

Has anyone heard from kycountry to see if we are still going to get our plants or not. Just wondering hadn't heard at all.

Ervin


----------

